# Hari Singh Nalwas Family Live Even Today



## badshah (Nov 13, 2010)

CHeck out this family tree of Hari Singh Nalwa

Its pretty cool to know that decendant of Hari Singh Nalwa live today.....


----------



## findingmyway (Nov 13, 2010)

Please share some background on this so we can appreciate your enthusiasm


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 14, 2010)

Why is this surprising, veer ji? The descendants of many figures in history worldwide are alive to this day. Interesting topic.


----------



## badshah (Nov 16, 2010)

spnadmin said:


> Why is this surprising, veer ji? The descendants of many figures in history worldwide are alive to this day. Interesting topic.


 
History almost give the impression that it all just ended for some reason, but when you look at hitory in more detail many peoples families live on

For example Mahaja Daleep Singh family all dies mysteriously.........


----------

